# Donations Needed - Please Help



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Do you feel like being a part of the 2009 Havanese Forum Quilt's but have no creativity or sewing skills like myself or just don't have the time? Now is your chance.

We will be starting to take donations to help make not only one Quilt for Havanese Rescue but a second one is also being made for Havanese Fanciers of Canada Rescue. Julie is working hard organizing, recruiting people and designing these quilts while forum members are starting to design and work on their blocks but we will still need some help in buying all the material to finish them and have them quilted. Make sure you head on over to the quilt thread to watch these amazing quilts come together.










If you would like to send a donation please PM Leeann or Kara for information on were to send your donation through mail or paypal. I can also be reached through e-mail at LBKAR at yahoo.com or Kara at guccigirl7 at mac.com (replace at with @)

$600.00 Goal
-$780.00 Donations Received
$+180.00 EXTRA!!!!!

*Added note: We are almost at our goal, please do not be affraid to still donate for a chance to win a hand made quilted pillow of your fur baby by Julie. As noted in the Quince Announcement we would love to start a quilt fund for future projects.*


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

GREAT idea to start this, Leeann. I love that blinking logo in your post! I see someone (Julie, ahem... ) made two more blocks. I will have to go look at the quilt thread to find out more. :biggrin1:

Come on everyone! Please encourage the forum quilt makers! It doesn't have to be more than a few dollars. Every little bit will help. eace:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

For reasons mentioned by Julie in the Quilt thread, my first 2 blocks won't be usable for the Forum Quilt. That's why, I'd like to donate my blocks, but don't know which would be the best way to make the most $$$ for HRI with them. :ear:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you for doing this! :hug: You guys are great! :thumb:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

count me in. I will pm one of you later this weekend for the info. I love the logo surrounded by the two black pups...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Leeann did set up a PayPal account for us this year, last year I was tossed on the idea, since Paypal takes a percentage, but this year, I do think it will make it easier for some people that dont' like doing checks or cash in the mail.

K.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I wanted to send a Thank You out to all those who contacted us this weekend regarding donating to the quilt. You guys are the best Thank you so much in helping to finish these quilts for our loving breed.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you to those who have contacted Leeann or Kara with donations. This money will go towards the fabric to sew the blocks together,the batting and back and most important the beautiful hand quilting that Beverly's Mom does.

I know we probably have a long ways to go since we are doing 2 quilts the same size as last years...but if you can donate anything at all-we really do appreciate it.
:hug: Thank you :hug:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie I am so glad to hear Beverly's mom will be doing the quilting, she did an amazing job on this years quilt.

Now we are no way near our goal yet but we do still have plenty of time. Please remember everyone we are doing 2 quilts this year so we need to raise twice as much money as last year to be able to finish these quilts.
 If you can donate anything it is greatly appreciated and a huge help in raising as much money as we can for rescue. I'm not sure if we ever got a total of how much money the forum quilt raised for rescue this year but I do know that rescue raised over $6,000.00 from all the quilt drawings.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

The figure is actually close to 6500.00 being raised from our quilt,HRI 's quilt and the wallhanging they had. This is COLLECTIVELY with the THREE. I've never been told how much our quilt made by itself.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow, Impressive!

These quilts DO raise a lot of money for the rescue dogs.

You can donate via cash, check, or Paypal!

if you need a receipt for tax deductions, let us know...we can get one to you!

K.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

it's not too late is it? I got distracted. Leeann, I will send you a check.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> it's not too late is it? I got distracted. Leeann, I will send you a check.


:hug: Missy thank you soooo much, it is not too late we have plenty of time.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

:bump::bump:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

We are in need of contributions to finish the 2 quilts. After tracking last years expenses,we will need to raise 600.00 to actually see these 2 quilts finished. Both of these quilts will raise alot of money for rescue dogs needing vet care and to find loving homes. The quilts are a large source of dollars needed to care for these lovely havs. Please consider contacting Leeann or Kara with a donation.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Julie said:


> We are in need of contributions to finish the 2 quilts. After tracking last years expenses,we will need to raise 600.00 to actually see these 2 quilts finished. Both of these quilts will raise alot of money for rescue dogs needing vet care and to find loving homes. The quilts are a large source of dollars needed to care for these lovely havs. Please consider contacting Leeann or Kara with a donation.


I just wanted this to be seen.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you Julie.
I have added our Goal along with what we have received in donations to the first post. We have a long way to go but I know we can do it, if anyone would like to contribute please e-mail or PM myself of Kara.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Only 212 'views'....
:bump2:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*Please Donate!*

Hi all - I know that I am in everyones face about helping out our fellow Havs, but just wanted to put my two cents in here...

Anyone who wanted to send supplies to me on my Rescue thread, but felt that the going out,,,, buying stuff,,,, packaging it,,,, and shipping it,,, was too much :frusty:- this is a perfect easy way to help.

Send a check to Leeann or use the paypal - these quilts will make a TON of money for Rescue. We have over 11 dogs coming in - all will need to be spayed or neutered, quarantined and tested before placement with fosters, microchipped etc 
Think about how much it cost YOU to have that all done for your dog alone - then multiply it times 11 !!!!!!! That is just this week alone!! 

So please - remember that there will always be a need for this wonderful breed!!!

ok - now I will shut up :tape:

Laurie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie, you shut up?? Hey girl, you're just like me so please do NOT even consider shutting up or you might hurt something! LMBO ound: You all are doing a great job so dont' stop!! :biggrin1:

I also wanted to remind people that shipping the quilts will cost quite a bit, as they are heavy and very bulky. I know that shipping around here costs a good bundle so I can just imagine what the quilts and their supplies might cost! They have to get to Bev's mom (who is an absolute ANGEL for doing this!!), then back to Julie, then to HRI for the show next summer.

Missy, there is still a lot of time so don't worry.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It is expensive--but it does raise alot of money to help with the care of the rescue havs. I feel our investment in time to make it *coupled *with those that finance it, we as a group should be very proud of how it helps.

Thank you to all of you that have contacted Leeann or Kara with donations. I really appreciate it. We just can not do it without you.:grouphug:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie you better never stop, we love hearing from you. You are such an angel doing all you can for rescue.

I am adding my video of Missy's playdate because to me this is what the quilt is for, to see a handsome boy that was unwanted by not only 1 home but several homes before coming into rescue and ultimatley finding his forever home with Trish. I got so many e-mails full of tears of joy from rescue volunteers when I sent this video to them, they were tears of joy seeing Ricky running around, playing and living a life full of love. None of this can happen with out help of so many, please consider helping in these wonderful quilts that will raise so much money that is needed to make these stories a reality.

Ricky is the first picture that pops up.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I would like to contribute to the quilt. I have just been so busy lately. I think last year I mailed a check to Kara, I will e-mail her for the address again or if I forget PM me the address.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Lynn! :kiss: I just sent you a PM, thanks so much for helping out again! We could not put these blocks together and create the beautiful quilt without your help! :grouphug:
Thanks again!
Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

For all the donations we have received. 

We are almost half way there :whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Please check the first post and see where we are forum members. Leeann has posted our goal and where we are-We really need your donations if you can help.

Thank you.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for doing that Leeann! Great idea.

Remember this is just for backing and putting the quilt together, each person that committed to making a block (or more) is responsible for purchasing their own fabric, supplies, etc. What we are raising money for, is to put the blocks together.

K.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*quoted from page 1 -------- *$600.00 Goal
-$220 .00 Donations Received
$380.00 Balance needed to finish the Quilts :whoo:

*
Great news! We can do this!!!!! *


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It is a steep climb Marj for the 2 quilts. I know it'll be difficult to get the amount needed because of my addition of a second quilt,but the first one turned out so nice,and was so much fun to do that I didn't hesitate when we got people signed up for blocks. I really,really wanted to be able to give a quilt to Canada's rescue.

Let's hope people see the thread and donate.:thumb:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'd love to have a pattern for the Havs that you have on the label!! How about selling them and raising more money that way? I don't even need instructions or such--just the drawn pattern. Please, please?

Sheri


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sheri,
Well that's an interesting thought........

I'm thinking no though---as all are my original designs/drawings. :becky:

:decision:Entertain me though:decision:----what do you want to do with them?:ear:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Julie, 
I'm a quilter (who hasn't had time to quilt for the last year or so, but that's another story.) I especially love applique, (do you know Baltimore Album Quilting?) I hand quilt, and have made special quilts for each of my kids, my own bed coverings, baby blankets for my grandkids, and throws for my own home. I wouldn't be selling the patterns or quilts, if that is on your mind. Too much work in applique for that! Ha! I'd use the pattern adjusting the colors to my Tucker, and any future Havs I might get. 

I could sure understand, though if you decided to keep them for yourself, (although disappointed.) I might try to come up with my own, someday, but I have found animals very hard to portray accurately. Flowers, trees, mountains, etc. I can do, but,...Your blocks are very nicely done! 

Thanks for even thinking about it!

Sheri


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Julie, 

Do you have more than one pattern? If so, you could just offer one or two, and stipulate that they were for private use only, not for resale, or something like that. 

If you didn't want to totally donate the patterns to the Forum, you could sell the patterns on your own, then donate the money, or profit, for X amount to the project.

(Can you tell I'm trying to figure out a way to get one of your lovely patterns?!):hail: I especially like the sable-type ones that are hairier....

Sheri


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"If you didn't want to totally donate the patterns to the Forum, you could sell the patterns on your own, then donate the money, or profit, for X amount to the project."*

*** You know, Sheri, when I first read your request to Julie, I thought the same thing!! This might be a great source of income for you, Julie, or for collecting funds for whatever type of Hav work you'd like to contribute to.

Ooops...... we are off topic here, but I guess no one will mind too much...... right?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I have lots of hav drawings to be honest....lots. I will give it some thought Sheri. I will. Catch me on the right day-I'd be more likely to give it to you. Today though-we are desperately looking for donations to complete 2 quilts for rescue(1 USA-1 CANADA). I'm always pretty stressed through this process because I have 22 people making blocks and do not have the finances raised to purchase the fabric,batting,backing and pay for handquilting. It's stressful....

Thanks for the nice compliment.

In fact---Sheri---if you contact me later with an good actual picture of your cute hav---I'll try to draw him for you for a pattern.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Okay, then, I'll just wait for now.  I'll try to contact you at a later date. And, I'm curious, do you actually have people doing actual patterns for the quilt. Are they fused? If these are being actually appliqued, they would be VERY valuable! 

In the meantime, how would I send a check to you all to go towards your fundraising? I don't do PayPal. Can I just send a check somewhere? Made out to...who?

Thanks!
Sheri


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sheri, if you read the first post on this thread, it says if you PM Leeann or Kara they will send you their address so you can send them a check.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, I'll try to see if I can figure out the PM system.

Sheri


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sheri,
if you click on someone's name a box drops down and you can select"send a private message".


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Okay, then, I'll just wait for now.  I'll try to contact you at a later date. And, I'm curious, do you actually have people doing actual patterns for the quilt. Are they fused? If these are being actually appliqued, they would be VERY valuable!
> 
> In the meantime, how would I send a check to you all to go towards your fundraising? I don't do PayPal. Can I just send a check somewhere? Made out to...who?
> 
> ...


We have 22 people joining us this year. Last year was our first year. We made 1 quilt and it was given to havanese rescue. They raised quite a bit of money for rescue havs they take in needing vet care,socialization,potty training,etc.

Our quilt can be seen here as well....but also on HRI website.

I had almost all first time quilt makers last year and it was so much fun. I discovered the fusible applique method last year as well,and it has been a wonderful help to the new people who would like to try making a quilt block. It isn't hand appliqued,but we did have some last year who did that as well.

The quilt block makers came up with their own designs....I believe all but perhaps 2.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Lynn for your generous donation.:hug:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Julie said:


> Thank you Lynn for your generous donation.:hug:


I think you guys are just the greatest for making this quilt! I am looking forward to watching it develope into a work of love for havs.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lynn,

Thank you so much for your generous donation! It has arrived safely and is SO very appreciated. I think both our quilts this year will be fabulous.

XOXO,
Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you so much to all that have been sending in donations :hug: We are getting closer and closer to our goal and could not have done it without you.

I have updated the fist post with how we are coming along, we have made it past the half way mark :whoo: Keep those donations coming.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Kara,
Who do I make the Check out to?
Thanks, Paula


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Paula! 

I've sent you a PM, let me know if you didn't receive it.

XOXO,
Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

A big thanks to Paula and Karen! :grouphug: Your checks have been received and your generous donations are greatly appreciated!

XOXO,
Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Another great Big







to all of those who have donated.

We are ALMOST THERE, only $160.00 left to go :whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Bumping up, we are so close to our goal. I know we can do it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

*Please help if you can.....we are getting closer to our amount needed to finish these two quilts. We so appreciate those of you who have contributed financially to help...without you,we couldn't do it.*

If you can donate,please contact Leeann or Kara.

Thank you.:hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Julie said:


> *Please help if you can.....we are getting closer to our amount needed to finish these two quilts. We so appreciate those of you who have contributed financially to help...without you,we couldn't do it.*
> 
> If you can donate,please contact Leeann or Kara.
> 
> Thank you.:hug:


:bump:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

:whoo:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Bumping up, we are so close to our goal. I know we can do it.


Bumping up, you are so close to your goal:whoo:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

After Quincy's announcement of his mom's generous offer, how could you NOT donate? Seriously, who here wouldn't want a chance to win such a cute pillow, hmmmm???


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

IWAP....(I want a pillow) :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I can barely sew on a button so I'm in awe of those of you who can quilt! With that said, the check will go out in tomorrow's mail!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> IWAP....(I want a pillow) :biggrin1:


IWAP too....just sent my donation


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

:bump2::bump2:

We must be soooo close now! Leeanne what's the tally at today?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Pat~ Leeann posted in the "Quincy's Announcement" thread that she'll update later today.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Leslie!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Can you beleave we are almost there!!!! You guys are all sooooo amazing, thank you so much to all of those who have donated.

If you havent donated already, hurry up for your chance to win a quilted pillow of your fur baby by Julie. check out Quincy's Announcement thread.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

*DID YOU GUYS HEAR THAT NOISE???

I THINK IT WAS JULIE SCREAMING ALL THE WAY FROM IA.









*


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

This forum totally rocked out the quilt donations, I am still in shock right now and want to thank sooooo many of you. These quilts could not have been finished without the help of so many generous members.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Does that mean you met the goal?!?!?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY! So happy that the goal is met! Everyone who donated is just awesome. :whoo:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah! I guess it does mean the goal was met, sometimes I'm a little slow on the uptake. Glad to hear the money was raised though!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ann, it was met and surpassed by $180!!!!! Leeann updated her first post on this thread if you want to see it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Wow, pretty great peeps on here huh Lina??? :wink:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'd have to agree, Ann. eace:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm sorry Ann I should have mentioned I updated the first post, thanks Lina. 
Can you guys believe it!!! I am so thrilled to be a part of this forum and be surrounded by such wonderful people, words can not express the way I feel about all of you.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Holy cow!!! :jaw:I was just checking to see how close we were to the target amount and what a great surprise! :clap2:

I tell ya, there's something extra special about folks who own Havs :grouphug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

YIPPEE! yahoo! YIPPEE! yahoo!

Thank you one and all for you generous donations to the 2 quilts this year.

Without each and every one of you these quilts just simply could not be completed and I so very much appreciate your donation.:grouphug:

It warms the heart and spirit to know as a forum we can ALL come together to complete 2 quilts this year to raise money for HRI and for the Havanese Fancier's of Canada-Rescue. Each of these rescue's will be very happy to accept our quilts to help them raise monies for the rescue havs that come in.

You probably don't know this,but this part of quilt process is the most stressful for me personally.I find it difficult to be in a position where 22+ people are dependant on me to see the quilt project through when you know deep down inside if the donations don't come,we have no quilts. Thanks to Leeann and Kara I don't deal with it directly and they graciously volunteered to take the task on. They know my stress first hand! I want to say a special "Thank You" to both of these ladies who have dedicated time /efforts and talents to the fund raising. They are both creative and full of wonderful ideas!

Thank you Kara:hug:
Thank you Leeann:hug:

I am delighted to find out we have exceeded our goal and will be able to start our own "quilt fund" to help with future quilts. Thank you all so very much. It truly is a wonderful experience to be a member of a forum like this one----:grouphug:

You guys are the best and I love you all!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quincy wanted to say something too-------


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Julie, you and Quincy are SO welcome! And I think that Quincy should be shipped off to me as a further thank you.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

After I teach him to sew Lina----I'll send him your way because I would like you to teach him to knit ok? :becky:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, Julie, that's a deal!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

What wonderful news to know the goal was reached...plus a quilt fund. :whoo:

Julie, I hope this will help with the stress to know the 'quilt fund' has got started. Can donations be made from time to time during the next year to add to it?

Quincy is adorable and looks so comfortable with a sewing machine. :biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Great News! I am so glad that stress is off of all of you. You are so wonderful to put some much time and effort into all of this. Thank you!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

:whoo::whoo::whoo:

YAYYYY! This is SO exciting to get closer and closer to our two fab quilts this year, and there is no doubt they will be FAB! 

Julie, You are welcome and I love this project and all of the wonderful forum members who help make it happen, it really is a group effort and it wouldn't be able to happen without the donations, block makers, Leeann and Riley and JULIE..and Quincy, of course! He is the quilt mascot, I believe! 

Having an extra amount to open a fund for next year is wonderful too!! 

Julie, I want to see Quincy sew! LOL

And Thanks Susan!  Your generous donation was received and much appreciated :kiss:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Guys... Not sure you should have posted that list of people who donated.. It kind of singles out people who have not donated.. and also, you should respect the privacy of the donators! You know?? lol
It does not bother me, but I bet some people will not like.. as we have all seen some very 'touchy' behaviour lately on the forum.....

Ryan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think we should put out names, it assures two things, it assures that the money you sent was accounted for actually USED for the quilt and amounts were shared with our informal fundraising committee of Leeann, me and Julie, so there are 3 people to vouch for who sent what.

Also, it is fair in the sense that those who donate know they will be in the drawing, so that can be fair too.

I certainly wouldn't want anyone feeling hurt, but I think we are just trying to make sure the drawing is fair.

We did get an anonymous donation, and if that person wants to PM me, Leeann or Julie to get put in the drawing, but not have to reveal their name, that is fine.

I guess its too late now do undo anything, but I don't see why anyone would be offended...this is an optional thing to be involved with, whether someone donates making a block, or money to help tie it and ship it, or just wants to contribute directly to HRI or Canadian rescue, it is up to them, 

I truly believe that everyone ON this forum loves our breed and contributes to it in their own way.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Ryan,
We posted names and public thank you's last year as well. Now---if we posted amounts donated that would be down right rude...and we are not doing that under any circumstances. 

This is really to have a transperancy in the fundraising and also because of the pillow drawing. It would be a bigger mistake to keep it private and look secretive and call into question a donation not received,or to not have their name fair and square in the drawing. I also would highly object to someone not having their name in a drawing as just a matter of principal if they donated. I want things to be open,honest and fair and this is our only way....

If someone is upset by it---by all means pm me and I will be happy to discuss it further with them or you,ok?

Thanks,
Julie


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Julie...a little off topic but,

What brand of sewing machine do you have Quincy posing with :ear: 
BTW I want to see Quincy sew as well


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Pat,
It is a machine I bought used last year. My old beloved machine quit on me.... 

This is a Singer Futura CE100.

(I so wish I could teach Quincy to sew!)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Julie, you HAVE to teach Quincy to sew so you can send him to me and I can teach him to knit!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

No, send him to me and I'll teach him how to vacuum!
Carole


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Just wanted to let you all know that the pillow Kristen won is completed and being sent to her today. Thank you all so much for your donations to the quilts/quilt fund and for making the pillow drawing so much fun. :yo::hug::yo:

We really could not do it without each of your guys help financially.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes! Thank you SO much everyone who contributed :kiss:


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry for the dumb question, but is it too late to donate for the quilt drawing? If not, where do I go to donate by Paypal?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

The pillow drawing was Nov.16

The quilts are not made yet,but tickets will be available for purchase later through rescue.

We were/are collecting money for the fabric/batting/logos/hand quilting of the 2 quilts. 

We have raised enough to finish both quilts and are starting a quilt fund for future endeavors. If you would like to donate,please contact Leeann. She has set up a paypal account.

Thanks-


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

...... gentle bump...... :bump2:


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm relatively new to the forum and just saw this thread. I'd love to make donations whenever needed. Is this one still ongoing?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Patti, thank you for your offer! I'd suggest you PM Julie about this. She's the one to know.  Her user name is "Julie".


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*The winner's pillow?*

Did we ever get to see the winner's pillow made by the talented Quincy and his mom?

Ever seen the book cats who paint, what about havanese that quilt. I think it would be so cute to have a picture of everyone who contributed to the quilt project to have a picture of their dog next to the sewing machine.

or perhaps eating the pattern? LOL

I just love how we are so kind and supportive of each other. The enthusiasm and love on this forum are so dear...makes me feel warm all over.

Anyway, just wanted to tell all of you what wonders you are. We are so glad to be a part of this thanks to Julie's mentoring and patience.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh yes---the pillow winner was Kristin and I did her dog Carlito. There are pictures of him on here,but I am not sure if it is in this thread or another one.....try a search of "Carlito pillow"?


----------

